# looking in the mirror is scary



## jamesr

I look in the mirror and it's almost terrifying. I feel like the reflection of myself is another person on the other side of the mirror looking back at me. Almost like It's not even a mirror at all but a window and a person standing on the other side.


----------



## Olivia

im glad im not alone with that


----------



## ZachT

When i look in the mirror i have to accept the fact that it feels weird. 
If i keep on looking then i will get scared...


----------



## wuzzy

jamesr said:


> I look in the mirror and it's almost terrifying. I feel like the reflection of myself is another person on the other side of the mirror looking back at me. Almost like It's not even a mirror at all but a window and a person standing on the other side.


----------



## wuzzy

Mirrors can be disconcerting. It amy sound strange but putting another mirror up to the mirror to see the endless reflection can be calming


----------



## mixedup

I got into the (bad) habit of not looking at myself at all. I spent years in isolation, which means no one said my name. Now I just look in the mirror (above the bathroom sink--above the neck only) and say, in a quirky childish tone, "You're ok!" and that's it. No clue who the person _saying _that is, either!

The reason it's getting scary now is those faces have to come alive, since I'm in therapy now. If it's good therapy, all the stuff comes up. I am more exhausted, wired, and muscle-thrashed by panic than I ever was--nowhere to run.


----------



## kate7

to look my self in the mirror is a big chalange


----------



## LivingWithTheDevil

Yh i think its the same for everyone who has suffered it soudns like your at the peek of your dp hun.
Just remember this disorder CANT hurt u at all.
x


----------



## pancake

jamesr said:


> I look in the mirror and it's almost terrifying. I feel like the reflection of myself is another person on the other side of the mirror looking back at me. Almost like It's not even a mirror at all but a window and a person standing on the other side.


Absolutely hate it when that happens. Very disconcerting. 
Especially when there 's something malevolent about the way my features look - gives me an adrenaline rush when on top of the usual lack of recognition my features seem to be inhabitat by a stranger. Nothing worse than that shock moment of "That 's some other person looking back at me out of those eyes of mine" Not just some part of me cut off from communication, estranged. That 's not me at all.

I recently quit alcohol, nicotine and general self-medicaton habits, which seems to have had a litle bit of a knock on effect.. I'd sort of forgotten how intense this stuff gets. 
Hang in there, you'll recognize yourself again







After all you know that stranger is really just you. It's just our minds playing silly buggers with us. It'll get easier.


----------



## Kellysmom

LivingWithTheDevil said:


> Yh i think its the same for everyone who has suffered it soudns like your at the peek of your dp hun.
> Just remember this disorder CANT hurt u at all.
> x


Thank you for saying that. I think we all need to be reminded of that as often as possible.


----------



## razer777

pancake said:


> Absolutely hate it when that happens. Very disconcerting.
> Especially when there 's something malevolent about the way my features look - gives me an adrenaline rush when on top of the usual lack of recognition my features seem to be inhabitat by a stranger. Nothing worse than that shock moment of "That 's some other person looking back at me out of those eyes of mine" Not just some part of me cut off from communication, estranged. That 's not me at all.
> 
> I recently quit alcohol, nicotine and general self-medicaton habits, which seems to have had a litle bit of a knock on effect.. I'd sort of forgotten how intense this stuff gets.
> Hang in there, you'll recognize yourself again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all you know that stranger is really just you. It's just our minds playing silly buggers with us. It'll get easier.


Yea, I'd be scared to look in the mirror too if I looked like a Klingon hehe (thats whats in your profile pic, right?)
But yea... looking in the mirror makes me feel uncomfortable. Not because I'm scared of how I look or anything but because looking in the mirror and _feeling_ unfamiliar with what I see just makes me anxious because it reminds me of how fucked up I am.


----------



## pancake

razer777 said:


> Yea, I'd be scared to look in the mirror too if I looked like a Klingon hehe (thats whats in your profile pic, right?)


Klingon embroidery rules








Apparently the original painting is available on Etsy LOL

Qapla'!


----------



## babybowrain

I had this really badly a long time ago. Once I was in a shopping mall, and looked across the room at a girl. I thought hm that girl looks familiar and thought about it for a few seconds or minutes. After a while I realized I was looking in a mirror surrounded by clothes. I also used to feel scared looking in the mirror, especially at night.


----------



## SixStringRoad

LMAO us anxiety and dp/dr victims have this, stare at the middle of your forehead in the mirror and focus on it for as long as u can without blinking, and ur face shape shifts. Pretty fun. it happens because most of us have a buzzy vision.


----------



## FoXS

i also feel unfamiliar in the mirror. it helps me to do stupid faces, then i realize its me. and its funny.


----------

